# Young WW2 Enthusiast says hello...



## Sgt.Talen (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello there everyone.  I'm new to the forums but I've noticed it from time to time since my Virtual Aircraft life. I'm 17 years old and I'm very interested in WW2 history. Specifically the Air war and the aircraft that flew during 39-45.

I currently play the WW2 Flight Sim Aces High 2 and I'm currently the CO of the 84th FS ( 78th FG Eagles Of Duxford ). I'm a major P47 fan but i have extensive knowledge of majority of the USAAF/Luftwaffe/RAF aircraft as well.

Anyway, just stopping in, see you guys around! <S>


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 29, 2008)

Greetings SGT!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## joy17782 (Oct 29, 2008)

welcome from ohio


----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2008)

Welcome from England.


----------



## rochie (Oct 29, 2008)

welcome mate


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome from the land called New Zealand


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome to the site. Jump into a conversation anytime!!!

Question........outside of the game, what type of extensive knowledge do you have of the ETO planes?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 30, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> Welcome from the land called New Zealand



What happened to the old?


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2008)

G'day mate, welcome!


----------



## seesul (Oct 31, 2008)

Welcome from the Czech Republic8)


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 31, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> What happened to the old?




Beats me ,think that the "new" means that maoris officially have control


----------



## Njaco (Oct 31, 2008)

Welcome from Neu Joisey!


----------



## P-Popsie (Oct 31, 2008)

Greetings and good hunting form the land of Oz


----------



## Heinz (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey mate.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Sgt. Talen


----------



## Flyboy2 (Nov 2, 2008)

Welcome from Las Vegas


----------



## Amsel (Nov 3, 2008)

Howdy, from the Lone Star State. Lots of good info, stories and pics of WWII aircraft.


----------



## Venganza (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the Jungle! Just kidding, the folks around here are pretty cool, and they know their stuff. If you have any questions about aerial tactics, equipment, variants, etc., this is the place.

Venganza


----------



## renrich (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome Sgt. If you think you have extensive knowledge of WW2 AC, wait a few months. There are some people on here that really know that stuff including some with first hand knowledge not just from the internet or books.


----------

